# Suggest DVD-Writer



## paroh (Aug 19, 2009)

Suggest a good internal DVD-Writer and price. and also the dvd writer features.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

my pick would be Sony or Samung


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2009)

LG or Samsung SATA DVD-RW's.


----------



## paroh (Aug 19, 2009)

can u also post the price


----------



## Ecstasy (Aug 19, 2009)

Go for Moserbaer, its good.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

most of the writers are around 1.1k (including taxes) and there is much difference. Which model lives longer is pure luck. 

some have problems with sony and some with samsung. For me sony has been the best one among the drives that I used (sony, lg, liteon). Samsung has been making really good drives lately and hence I picked Sony and Samsung as my choice.


----------



## nmenon (Aug 20, 2009)

Been Using Samsung and LG both around Rs. 1.2K in Kerala. Good Performance and no Coasters yet!  Both can write most types of DVDs (+ R -R etc) and Dual Layer also. Tried on both had no Issues.


----------

